# A3 tailgate compatibility 1.6 5 dr and 1.8 3 dr



## Silva10 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, I need a replacement tailgate for my Audi A3 1.6 1999 5 dr and was wondering if anybody could confirm if the tailgate from an Audi A3 1.8 1999 3 dr is a compatible replacement. Thanks.


----------

